# Gunrunner John



## machinist (Dec 2, 2015)

I can't help but notice that since GRJ announced his retirement as an MTF moderator, I haven't been able to find one posting by him on the O scale forum. Being a moderator is a thankless job but I wish to thank him anyway for his years of dedication, patience, and thick skin in dealing with us.

GRJ, I hope that you are just stepping back and taking a break from us for a bit and that you will eventually return. I, for one, miss your knowledge, insight, humor and friendship. Hope you are still doing a drive-by and see this post.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

+1

-Pete


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmmm, I never saw John's retirement announcement...there's nothing I could find under Forum News. My best to him, and I too hope he stays around.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree that we all owe him a debt of gratitude. John’s a good guy. He posted for a few days after he retired as mod, but hasn’t posted yet this month and I haven’t seen him logged on in a few days. He’s still active over at OGR.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Hmmm, I never saw John's retirement announcement...there's nothing I could find under Forum News. My best to him, and I too hope he stays around.


Go to the O gauge forum and check the announcements at the top of the page.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

He has not posted. For several days after he "retired," while he did not post he looked in here, but not the forum statistics are listing his last date active as "n/a."

This only gradually dawned on me - that he had left. I was going to post about it in a few minutes when I saw this post. 

This is extremely disappointing, and changes everything for me. Gotta think about this some . . .


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

BFI66 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> -Pete


from Ogaugeguy - Ditto and +2
His profile shows him as last visiting here Friday, August 2nd, but not posting at that time.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, I likewise couldn't help but notice John's lack of new posts here over the past few days -- especially in light of the pace he was moving along on his new layout. Social media can push the best of us to our limits, and I'm not at all surprised to see John take a break given the nonsense that transpired here a few days ago. Sadly, it's human nature that people and situations might irritate us at times. And when that happens -- which it does in ALL communities and families -- it's understandable that we take a much-needed time-out until we clear the air and the dust settles.  .

I don't need to tell anybody how valuable John is to our O-Gauge corner of the world. And the fact that he's choosing to chime in on OGR threads but is remaining notably absent here in MTF ought to send a clear message to ALL of us that last week was not MTF's finest hour -- not by a long shot. John's style of moderating here on MTF was 1,000 light-years better than anything OGR ever achieved during the 17 years I put up with their pompous attitudes. John showed none of that here. If John made a call here, it was often a good one. Perhaps not perfect in the eyes of everyone, but it was so, so, SO much better than what goes on over at the other place on a daily basis.

Think about it. We are SO much better than that. 

David


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Very well said David.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

John......John..... Come back John!

Sorry Joey.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

He currently is posting about technical stuff and train repair on the OGR forum. 

That is quite a statement... Draw your own conclusions.

Time to move onward and upward...

Tom


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I sometimes butted heads with John, but I always respected him.....especially with his absolute TONS of model railroading experience.....hwell:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I certainly hope that we don’t lose him !


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Guys, I likewise couldn't help but notice John's lack of new posts here over the past few days -- especially in light of the pace he was moving along on his new layout. Social media can push the best of us to our limits, and I'm not at all surprised to see John take a break given the nonsense that transpired here a few days ago. Sadly, it's human nature that people and situations might irritate us at times. And when that happens -- which it does in ALL communities and families -- it's understandable that we take a much-needed time-out until we clear the air and the dust settles.  .
> 
> I don't need to tell anybody how valuable John is to our O-Gauge corner of the world. And the fact that he's choosing to chime in on OGR threads but is remaining notably absent here in MTF ought to send a clear message to ALL of us that last week was not MTF's finest hour -- not by a long shot. John's style of moderating here on MTF was 1,000 light-years better than anything OGR ever achieved during the 17 years I put up with their pompous attitudes. John showed none of that here. If John made a call here, it was often a good one. Perhaps not perfect in the eyes of everyone, but it was so, so, SO much better than what goes on over at the other place on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


You nailed it David.If John truly is gone it's a huge loss to this place,very sad indeed.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I assume everyone knows he just got fed up with the childish tantrums and juvenile B.S. over the birthday issue. Those who contributed to that should be feeling a little ashamed right now. It's time to grow up.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

To see how valued and respected John is, folks, notice his OGR profile lists 192 followers - model railroading devotees who watch for his sage advice and partake in his knowledge.
I'd be shocked if anyone of us on this forum has anything close to that number or for that matter even 1/20th of the followers John has earned there with his generous outpouring of help and dedication to our hobby. One only needs to look to see how many of us have installed, make use of, and are greatful for those varied and invaluable items John is responsible for inventing such as the Super Chuffer and his led lighting module just to name two.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Deane Johnson said:


> I assume everyone knows he just got fed up with the childish tantrums and juvenile B.S. over the birthday issue. Those who contributed to that should be feeling a little ashamed right now. It's time to grow up.


:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Come back John, we need you.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Deane Johnson said:


> I assume everyone knows he just got fed up with the childish tantrums and juvenile B.S. over the birthday issue.


Sorry to say, but its also a 2 way street acting childish and juvenile on an issue. As a Moderator, (take it in the same vein as a manager or supervisor), they're tough positions and not everyone will agree on outcome or what should have been done. There were alternatives described. It wasn't a banishment of the subject.
But besides my personal issue with Gunrunner, also felt his post and position to quit and reasoning, is not one of an adult Moderator and felt the timing and issues why he quit is also in my view a child undergoing a tantrum issue.
I'm sure the dedicated Forum members here will keep the Forum going, act as adults, and keep it on track.
I may get flamed, if so, but its what I have seen and read here. You all, in my book are a Class A act.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

walter said:


> I'm sure the dedicated Forum members here will keep the Forum going, act as adults, and keep it on track.
> .


Frankly, I've seen less evidence of that than I'd like.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

walter said:


> I'm sure the dedicated Forum members here will keep the Forum going, act as adults, and keep it on track....


Only time will be the judge of that, Walter.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

ogaugeguy said:


> Only time will be the judge of that, Walter.


There things everyone should remember that comes here.
We all like Trains and Model Trains.
Most have layouts, be they small or large, we love Trains.
I'm sure everyone that comes here loves to share their trains and layouts, be they pictures, modeling techniques, problem solvers, or even evaluating new products, both the good and the bad. Honest evaluations.

But, the one thing we seem to forget here sometimes is respect for the other persons opinions or views. Remember we maybe on the other end, (I have, but respected it). Treat the poster as you would want him/her to treat you. Be respectful even if it hurts. 
If its not of interest, skip past it, rather then be negative. Double check your replies before posting. If need be, wait 10 minutes and read it again.
Best all


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Bad things have happened. 
The needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few...
It appears a few members of this forum have gotten what they wanted.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I would sure hate to see GRJ leave because of something as silly as a birthday thread.
What do birthdays have to do with model trains??????
That stuff belongs in Union Station. In reality that's where this thread belongs as well.
But I really don't care one way or the other, can always skip the post.

I was looking forward to Johns layout build, if the rest of it will be as good 
as the bench work we will be missing something special. 
A big loss to MTF as far as I'm concerned if he quits posting.
I sure hope GRJ stays with MTF for a number of reasons.

Magic


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

As I stated in the past, IMO, the Birthday announcements belong in the Union Station. Has nothing to do with O Gauge Trains and everything to do with the interaction of some members of the MTF.

GRJ explained very clearly why it was moved to the Union Station and a few members of the MTF challenged his or other moderators decision.

So, I am guessing that GRJ decided he had enough with moderating this forum and just maybe with the forum itself.

Bill


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

birthdays are gauge specefic ??
you have got to be kidding me, lol ..

They have NOTHING to do with model trains ....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

perhaps the solution is to make the new posts the primary page... then folks see all active posts first. the specific categories require another step to get to. this is similar to that other place of course but inspiration takes many forms.
as for grj. yes come back and post or comment.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

> But I really don't care one way or the other, can always skip the post.


BINGO, you win the prize what ever the prize is.

Can we stop crying over spilt milk. Whether you are for or against where the birthday wishes go; It's DONE. A lot of you are beginning to sound like a lot folks over at that other forum. 

Lets hope John comes back, I think we all can agree on that.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Gary

Whether you like to believe it or not, the 2 forums are not all that different. Just saying.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

MartyE said:


> Gary
> 
> Whether you like to believe it or not, the 2 forums are not all that different. Just saying.


It's certainly getting that way. I think that we will be losing some more members soon and thast will be to bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Why don't one of you guys who think birthdays should be in Union Station take ownership of it, solicit birthday information, and start posting birthday greetings in Union Station? Instead of complaining about where it should be, DO IT. Then your birthdays will be in Union Station where you want them. Who will volunteer????


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Aard D'Vaark said:


> birthdays are gauge specefic ??
> you have got to be kidding me, lol ..
> 
> They have NOTHING to do with model trains ....


First off, I see you are very new to MTF, so welcome! 

I agree with you, but the trouble started because some O scale guys think they are just a little bit more special, important, elite (pick your favorite word) than the rest of the model railroaders on the forum, and they need their own little world in which they can exist at the exclusion of the rest of the hobby......which in itself is their perogative, albeit a short-sighted one.....

Anyway, a happy birthday post was moved to a different section, and much foot stomping and breath holding immediately occurred over it.......I know, not very grown up, but what does that tell you.....

So a long time, much respected moderator resigned over the pettiness of it all, and here we are....just one big, happy, albeit disfunctional, family.......hwell:


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

If I can put in my 2 cents as a former moderator with a computer game board from many years ago. It was a game I really liked playing but that joy was taken away by the constant complaining. On average I would get 60 to 100 emails a day complaining about something. Long story short, one day I left because of it. 

The happy birthday posts may not have been the main reason but it may have been the straw that broke the camel's back. So let John cool down and enjoy the hobby. And the same goes with everyone here. Just cool down and enjoy the hobby 🙂


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> First off, I see you are very new to MTF, so welcome!


thanks for the welcome  appreciate it ...
as far a I can tell from reading, this forum is unmoderated ?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It appears to be since GunrunnerJohn left....hwell:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahahahaha this is a HOBBY hahahahahaha :thumbsup: just me stirring hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

This is becoming a reoccurring phenomenon. This is the third LONGTIME forum I belong to that has had major shake ups THIS SUMMER. It has to have something to do with the conditions in the world at the time. I find at times I want to withdraw and move inward rather that deal with all the negativity in the world at the time. It seems lately the mood has been one of a bleak future for people in general. The sad part is, I don't see it changing any time soon, if at all.

Dan

Words to a song written in 1969 by Dean Ford of the group Marmalade.


Reflections of My Life
Marmalade

The changing of sunlight to moonlight
Reflections of my life
Oh, how they fill my eyes
The greetings of people in trouble
Reflections of my life
Oh, how they fill my eyes
Oh, my sorrows
Sad tomorrows
Take me back to my own home
Oh, my crying (Oh, my crying)
Feel I'm dying, dying
Take me back to my own home
I'm changing, arranging
I'm changing
I'm changing everything
Everything around me
The world is
A bad place
A bad place
A terrible place to live
Oh, but I don't want to die
Oh, my sorrows
Sad tomorrows
Take me back to my own home
Oh, my crying (Oh, my crying)
Feel I'm dying, dying
Take me back to my own home
Oh, my sorrows
Sad tomorrows
Take me back to my own home


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

This keeps going...just like the big Pink Bunny. There seems to be a growing number of people who wish to take a break or leave this forum. You are not being held hostage. Feel free to leave the nest. You could even start your own forum. Strictly MEMBERS ONLY. I'm sure you would not receive any complaints from those you wish to exclude. Since I am in no way politicaly correct I'll just go ahead and say it. I have never come across a finer collection of misfits and retards in my life.

Have a Wonderful Day!

Gary.


----------



## Joe Connor (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't post in here, but I read the forum almost every day. It provides an unbelievable education in model-railroading, which I have enjoyed since I was 4. I always look forward to GRJ's posts because they are informative and often injected with a bit of humor. The man knows his stuff. I hope he realizes that lurkers like me value his posts as much as the regulars do. I certainly hope he returns.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Dan, I always thought that song was by Bread. Awesome song!!!!!


----------



## Greg Houser (Nov 14, 2015)

I think it's funny (ironic) that folks don't seem to think twice about getting on the bad side of someone known as "Gunrunner". The again, I don't understand why folks can't take all of a literal 2 seconds to click to another sub-forum. But that's just me. And to think this is just about birthdays...sheesh. 

If I seem to empathize with him it's because I do. I've umpired for 25 years through the high school level and like a moderator, I have to deal with people's crap more often than I should, usually because someone is too obtuse to know better. After awhile, you need a break every so often.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

although I still glance at ogr from time to time... I'm totally turned off by their slavish stance towardsself interest that appears to come through their sponsor's... so I prefer to come here to get a more unvarnished opinion. and if some toes get smooshed from time to time... well I don't take it personally at least.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have belonged to the OGR board since 1999 and it was fun a long time but over time things have changed and I rarely post anymore and then I found the MTF and although I did not post allot I enjoyed it immensely and the mods were IMO just right. 

But over the last couple of weeks and the posts over the birthday posts it amazes me that so many of you guys can get up in the morning. Such a minor issue gets blown out of proportion. It's not a big deal where the birthday wishes are posted. 

So it seems the whiners and complainers made GRJ leave the MTF. Just could not take it anymore. Just a good thing he is a patient guy, I would have told most of you to get bent and then move on. Come on guys we are adults not children like allot of you act like. 

Sorry if this offends some of you, but tough. 

Dave


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

On the OGR -- my issue with them is not that they enforce their editorial control over the forum. It is there's. It's that they do so from the vantage point of their sponsorship. And many times the forum questions or discussion are about some product or process of one of them. So I'm rather turned off by that aspect since it limits what can be understood about the particular item.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

LOL. Dave, you are a trip!! See you at York!

_Should I stay or should I go now?
If I go there will be trouble
An' if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know
Should I stay or should I go?_


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

walter said:


> Sorry to say, but its also a 2 way street acting childish and juvenile on an issue. As a Moderator, (take it in the same vein as a manager or supervisor), they're tough positions and not everyone will agree on outcome or what should have been done. There were alternatives described. It wasn't a banishment of the subject.
> But besides my personal issue with Gunrunner, *also felt his post and position to quit and reasoning, is not one of an adult Moderator and felt the timing and issues why he quit is also in my view a child undergoing a tantrum issue.
> *I'm sure the dedicated Forum members here will keep the Forum going, act as adults, and keep it on track.
> I may get flamed, if so, but its what I have seen and read here. You all, in my book are a Class A act.


I'm not sure what your point is except to stir the pot. A person does not air dirty laundry through an on line forum or social media. Whether we use or real name or not, it's still trolling.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

davidone said:


> I have belonged to the OGR board since 1999 and it was fun a long time but over time things have changed and I rarely post anymore and then I found the MTF and although I did not post allot I enjoyed it immensely and the mods were IMO just right.
> 
> But over the last couple of weeks and the posts over the birthday posts it amazes me that so many of you guys can get up in the morning. Such a minor issue gets blown out of proportion. It's not a big deal where the birthday wishes are posted.
> 
> ...


Yes thanks David.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Are we done yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bwells said:


> Are we done yet?


Yep. 
Right.........to some it will never be done ! :lol_hitting:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Let me be clear (speaking as a Mod here):

I don't want to see any further discussion on the birthday-thread saga. It was much too heated of an issue. (Please see my commentary at the closing of the now-closed Moderator Status thread in O.)

Move along, people ... move along.

And if the dialog persists, you will be warned and temporarily banned.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Let me be clear (speaking as a Mod here):
> 
> I don't want to see any further discussion on the birthday-thread saga. It was much too heated of an issue. (Please see my commentary at the closing of the now-closed Moderator Status thread in O.)
> 
> ...


You do know that this is the Gunrunner thread?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, Ed, I do. But there's references to the birthday saga above, and I simply and politely want to tamp that cork back in the bottle.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

maybe it is time to move this to union station!


----------

